# Where are the old dumps ?



## miker31567 (May 26, 2008)

Anyone know of any websites I can go to to find old dumps in my area ? I found one, and it's quite large, bout a mile and a half long and a good 200 feet deep into the woods, but there are many people going to it almost everyday, it's gonna be exausted b-4 ya know it.


----------



## madpaddla (May 26, 2008)

Simple answer is go to the rivers.  Most garbage dumps in the east were on unfarmable land, likewise the rivers.  Here in CT 9 out of 10 are near the rivers.  Good luck.  Or downstream from the old mills.  Best of luck.
 Madpaddla


----------



## miker31567 (May 26, 2008)

Thx so much Madpaddla, thats kinda what I figured myself. Thats where the one that I'm going to now is, right between a big set of tracks and the Mohawk river. I have a quite a few nice old bottles from there. I'm gonna put some pics up as soon as my camera gets back home from vacation with my sister


----------



## madpaddla (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum.  It's a great place and the people are super nice...well except madman. hahhaha Sometimes the Railroad would dump garbage before they got to the next town.  If the dump is on a bank...or just a rule in general....dig to the base, regualer dirt.  You will be surprised.  Too bad that there are alot of others.  But its nice to network.  Keep us posted on how it goes.  Have you used Sanborn maps.  Google Sanborn splash page.  Residence and welcome are the password username and password.  Best of luck.  Support the forum if you can.  Glad to have ya here.
 Madpaddla


----------



## bombboy (May 26, 2008)

Miker, where are you at? Mohawk is just down the hill from me, although it covers some territory. PM me, there are some others on the forum in the same general area.

 Bombboy


----------



## strongdude85 (May 26, 2008)

*hey i just tried to access that sanborn map page and it doesn't work, any idea?*


----------



## kanudigit? (May 27, 2008)

residence is the user name and welcome is the password


----------



## miker31567 (May 27, 2008)

Hey bombboy. I'm closer to syracuse


----------



## miker31567 (May 27, 2008)

Thx  Madpaddla ! For welcoming me to the forum. Glad to be here. I have actually found it quite useful to me already. I went to a park yesterday with my family for a cook out, and there was a creek right in that park, and I went down to the bank of the creek and sure enough, I found a few old medicine bottles and an old Noxema bottle that is a pretty glossy blue. Pic below


----------



## miker31567 (May 27, 2008)

more...


----------



## bombboy (May 27, 2008)

Hey there Miker, I'm in Gloversville, just up the hill from Fonda/Fultonville. Travel to Albany everyday for work, wondering how many dump sites there are along the way.
 Welcome aboard. 

 Bombboy


----------



## miker31567 (May 27, 2008)

Thx for the welcome bombboy. I would imagine there's quite a few dumps along ur way to Albany. They seem to be all over the place near the marsh and river areas. I have Madpaddla to thank for that info.


----------



## madpaddla (May 27, 2008)

Miker:
 Congrats on the finds.  Keep it up.  This site is loaded with info.  The maps are a real help also.  I'm about 2 hrs from albany, got some friends in Saratoga Springs.  Best of luck.
 Madpaddla


----------



## miker31567 (May 29, 2008)

Here's just about 1/2 of what I found my 1st and 2nd time out.


----------



## steveinlanc (May 31, 2008)

*Lancaster County PA?*

Hey I'm in Lancaster PA.  Anyone know where some of the older dumps are around this area?  I've dug at the huge dump outside Marietta a bunch of times and never came out with squat.  Really interested in any dumps used by Lancaster city in the early days, but also anything else county-wide.


----------



## bottlediger (May 31, 2008)

*RE: Lancaster County PA?*

Steve, I found a dump in lancaster once, its rather big and pretty deep i bottomed out around 15 ft in a spot. Cant remeber the exact location without going there again but its behind a school in a woods next to an Army Armory. Im sure you'll find it. If you find anything from York Pa, hold on to it for me since Im hooking ya up  []

 Digger Ry


----------



## steveinlanc (Jun 1, 2008)

*RE: Lancaster County PA?*

Do you remember what part of town or anything about the area?  I'm not coming up with any armories next to a school.


----------



## miker31567 (Jun 9, 2008)

*RE: Lancaster County PA?*

Hey everybody...steve and digger just gave me an idea. If anyone, or at least as many that can, want to give us an idea of where you are finding your dumps, that would be greatfully appreciated and very helpful to all of us. I dont wanna know where "your" dump or dumps are. Just an idea of say, in what area of ur city or town, and maybe, what landmarks may be around, stuff like that. Maybe we can get an idea and do the research we need to find them in our own areas. A couple ideas so far are near rivers and railroads.


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 9, 2008)

*RE: Lancaster County PA?*

In raviens or naturally sunken areas, swamps, behind foundations, celler holes, etc


----------



## ravinedigger (Jun 10, 2008)

*RE: Lancaster County PA?*

In naturally occurring ravines, out in the woods.

 -Rod


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2008)

*RE: Lancaster County PA?*

Look near historical markers.


----------



## jpoff430 (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Lancaster County PA?*

Hey Steve Im from York.  Im hunting some older dumps too.  I know of a few spots around here but the stuffs not to old.  I havent tried anywhere in Lancaster but if I here anything Ill let you know.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2011)

*RE: Lancaster County PA?*

Heu Jason,

 Steve may not have heard you. He's not logged in since 2008. [8D]


----------



## pabottles (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE: Lancaster County PA?*

Hey JP I'm in York also I know of a dump near Glen Rock that has 50's and late 40's stuff but from what I've been told there is much older stuff to be found near there.I know there is a Glen Rock municipal dump from the founding time of the area.Just don't know where it is as of yet.Been told of several spots of where it could be but...anyways pm me if you got any ideas and welcome to the forum!


----------



## jpoff430 (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE: Lancaster County PA?*

Id love to check out the Glen Rock site.  Any chance I could tag along with you sometime?  If not, I know of a few spots near lake redman.  Maybe we could swap some info.  Thanks, Jason 
 poffula@hotmail.com


----------



## pabottles (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Lancaster County PA?*

Sounds good,I'll shoot you an email tonight after work and see if we can't figure where the good stuff is.BTW I know this ain't digging related but i caught a 15 lb striper out of that lake back in may so if I can get lucky fishing there then the bottles got to be around too!


----------



## jpoff430 (Aug 8, 2011)

*RE: Lancaster County PA?*

Man I gotta start hanging with you.  I never catch anything out of there.  Im just fishing off the bank though.  Yeah I know two spots around redman but my uncle tells me theres more.  He just couldnt remember where the others were.  Its mostly newer stuff.  A bunch of sixties and seventies soda bottles, bayer asprin bottles, etc..  The jug I found though leads me to believe theres some other good stuff.  Gotta keep digging.  Alright Ill look forward to hearing from you.  Jason


----------

